# which PX4



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking about getting a PX4 storm 9mm compact for my wife, so which model is best?
here are the models information I can find, is it right?

The Px4 is available in four models:
Type F: Single and double-action. Decocker. Manual safety.
Type C: Single-action-only ("Constant Action"). Spurless hammer. No decocker. No safety.
Type D: Double-action-only. Spurless hammer. No decocker. No safety.
Type G: Single and double-action. Decocker. No manual safety.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta PX4SC (Sub-Compact) is currently available. Beretta is coming out with a PX4 Compact sometime(?) this year.

http://www.px4storm.com/default_us.aspx


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

They're all good so I recommend you take your wife to a shop that stocks them and see which model is the most comfortable for her. The new Compact model is in fact out, I just bought one.


----------

